# Get The Big Money-Do Time



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Aug 2006)

http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Canada/2006/08/09/1725854-sun.html
Reproduced under the Fair Dealings Act
Wed, August 9, 2006

Big payouts for inmates
By KATHLEEN HARRIS, SUN OTTAWA BUREAU

OTTAWA -- Canadian taxpayers have awarded federal inmates more than $1 million in the last two years to settle lawsuits over intrusive drug searches, exposure to secondhand smoke, inadequate medical treatment and injuries suffered during brawls behind bars. 

Records show the Justice Department closed the book on 178 lawsuits in 2004, 2005 and the first six months of this year, resulting in payouts of $1.2 million to convicted criminals. Many of the specific payments listed in summary reports of legal action against the Crown, obtained by Sun Media through access to information, were blacked out. Justice spokesman Christian Girouard said settlements made outside court orders are considered "private information." 

The documents show inmate Jason Pothier received an undisclosed settlement last year after suing for $25 million. Pothier said he deserved monetary compensation for loss of health because Correctional Service of Canada policy denied him methadone treatment for a heroin habit he developed behind bars. Feeding his addiction with dirty needles led him to contract HIV and hepatitis C, and he said CSC acted negligently because his health care did not meet acceptable standards of care and therefore infringed his charter rights. 

Records also show Tracy Curry, doing time for second-degree murder, received $13,500 after suing an Ontario prison for conducting a body search after sniffer dogs detected drugs on her. Another inmate got $5,000 for exposure to secondhand smoke, while another reaped $732,000 after an inmate assault. 

Toronto lawyer Charles Roach, who has handled many lawsuits from prisoners, said inmates have the right to safe and secure care while in custody of the Crown. 
"They're still human beings, and they still retain fundamental rights under the charter," Roach said. 

But Steve Sullivan, president of the Canadian Resource Centre for Victims of Crime, called it "outrageous" that criminals have reaped financial windfalls at taxpayers' expense while victims are left with a lifetime of grief. Many victims suffer severe financial hardship as a result of crime and don't receive any federal compensation, he said.


----------



## techie (9 Aug 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> But Steve Sullivan, president of the Canadian Resource Centre for Victims of Crime, called it "outrageous" that criminals have reaped financial windfalls at taxpayers' expense while victims are left with a lifetime of grief. Many victims suffer severe financial hardship as a result of crime and don't receive any federal compensation, he said.



I agree. Reading this makes me very frustrated. They should pass a law, like they have in some states in the US, that no person behind bars can collect any money(or something along that lines).   :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall:


----------



## aluc (9 Aug 2006)

As usual......I'm speechless. I had to take a break from reading/watching the news for a week. What I read and see has made me sick to my stomach. Makes you wonder why average Joe has to go to work everyday, pay bills, and try to live a productive and socially responsible life, when it's easier to be a dickhead and get through live, albeit just barely, and with no self respect or dignity , but getting by nonetheless. ( because of average Joe's  hard work obviously).


----------



## Booked_Spice (9 Aug 2006)

First of all Thanks Bruce for Posting this.

I am not a very political person and I try to understand things. I am a very compassionate person. However we that said these are my views.

The criminal made the choice to commit their crimes on society. I believe because you mad a conscientious decision, and it that process you have lost your rights. What about the victims families of the crimes do they get composated financially. Maybe in some circumstances they do but I am not aware of this.

Why should the tax payers pay for their time in prison plus then we need to pay for this.. I am outraged. They have no RIGHTS. I am not saying treat them like garbage and make them starved but I have had the luxury of having a tour of a prison in Manitoba. They have huge screen TVs, top of the line weight room. They live better then some families out there. So we treat them like Kings and Queens. No wonder we have re offenders, maybe if we make our prison system a little less inviting we wouldn't have this problem.  I would like to add that I can only comment on the prison I got to tour and I am not sure if they are all alike.


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Aug 2006)

Gulags and hard labour all the way.


----------

